# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  clomid used to increase sperm count

## fitguy

i have done steroids before and seems that it ****ed with my sperm count which appeared to be low 8 months post cycle eventhough i did pct,anyways i ran clomid at 50mg alone for 6 weeks now and was curious will it hurt my natural hormones if i ran hcg and clomid for a month before doing another test cause if i had low levels again it will be a major blow to me so hopefully hcg and clomid will help get things better,so will it hurt to run hcg and how should i run it with clomid,thanks

----------


## JohnnyVegas

How do you even know your sperm count? Just curious. Seems like the only reason this would be an issue is if you are trying to get someone pregnant. If that is the case, my understanding is that HCG will help. It is used as a fertility drug, and I always though it was because it raised sperm count. Don't know anything about Clomid, so hopefully someone else will chime in.

----------


## Little76

Im using 1500iu of HCG 3 x a week at the moment to try and raise my sperm count. This was ordered by my doc.

Ill let you know how I go. Last shot is in 4 weeks, then I get tested again.

----------


## flatscat

Not sure you need to run clomid and hcg at the same time bro.

----------


## fitguy

bump for more replies what should i do

----------


## ruffcute

Not jackin the thread but this might help fitguy too.

What happens after you stop clomid cycle, does your body have to start lh and fsh from 0 again, or does it just go lower and back to regular as if your balls were working normally?

The reason i ask is will the increase sperm count increase be limited to when your taking clomid meaning it go down again after you stop clomid?

----------


## flatscat

I think the idea is for clomid to stimulate your axis and to help the boys start working. May be a little drop off, but if they are in working order, they should continue to operate after clomid has stopped. It is important to taper the dose down before you stop for this reason as well.

----------


## ruffcute

How long should you taper it down for before coming off altogether as its normally a 4-6 week course?

----------


## layeazy

test the waters with clomid which is used as a fertility drug i personally wouldn't use the HCG unless the doc said so you dont wanna stuff up with HCG and the clomid technically speaking should really raise the count. 

Its not just the number though you need fully operational healthy mature sperm you only need one swimmer...

----------


## fitguy

bump will it hurt to use hcg with clomid before doing another test,i have ran clomid alone for 2 and half months already at 50mg and stopped it,should i run clomid and hcg before another test and is it possible that someone with no genetic abnormality and use hcg to see no increase in sperm count?thanks

----------


## Salford

> bump will it hurt to use hcg with clomid before doing another test,i have ran clomid alone for 2 and half months already at 50mg and stopped it,should i run clomid and hcg before another test and is it possible that someone with no genetic abnormality and use hcg to see no increase in sperm count?thanks


 Fit guy have you done another test? I've used hgc alone for 4weeks and had a improvement of sperm but still nit to the average male yet. Thinking of running hgc with clomid, just after a bit of advice. Thanks

----------


## fitguy

> Fit guy have you done another test? I've used hgc alone for 4weeks and had a improvement of sperm but still nit to the average male yet. Thinking of running hgc with clomid, just after a bit of advice. Thanks


how much hcg did you run per week and what was your count before using it and after using hcg,,thanks

----------


## Vettester

I had a HRT doctor tell me that it wasn't good to run Clomid and HCG at the same time. Not sure exactly why, it was just a casual conversation we were having one day. If you're looking just to increase the sperm count, then Clomid is your best bet. There's another product on the market called HMG (Human Menopausal Gonadotropins), which also looks very promising for fertility chances. However, it's apparently very pricey compared to the alternatives.

----------


## fitguy

so does that mean that clomid is better than hcg in increasing sperm count or should i use both

----------


## fitguy

> so does that mean that clomid is better than hcg in increasing sperm count or should i use both


bump

----------


## fitguy

bump please

----------


## Necrosaro

"HRT doctor tell me that it wasn't good to run Clomid and HCG at the same time" should have answered your question. If not research is your friend till someone can answer your question

----------


## Salford

> how much hcg did you run per week and what was your count before using it and after using hcg,,thanks


 Sperm was zero in jan 10, started using Pregnyl feb and march 2010 was 4million. Not done any tests since but haven't used anything. Was using 1ample every Monday, Wednesday, friday for 3 week Have you done a test? Some one has recommended growth to us, as him & his mrs have been trying for a few years he's used this and she's pregnant.

----------

